# Seat Cushions



## SS-MINNOW (Jun 7, 2019)

SeaWave said:


> Anyone on here have seat cushions made for their skiff in the Brevard county area or nearby? I have skiff that has no seat cushion and tired of sitting on a life jackets and throw cushions. Also, I would not like to drill snaps into the top deck. Anyone have something fancy so I wouldn't have to drill snap into the deck?
> 
> 
> Thanks!


You can use velcro they make some heavy duty stuff thats probably stronger than snaps. When they make the cushions have them sew some on then use the adhesive backed stuff on the boat side


----------

